# Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps



## Skynet (19. Februar 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

Ich bin ende Mai (24.05.2017) an der Ostsee/Kappeln für ein Wochenend Ausflug,
Nun Möchte ich Aufjedenfall, ein tag davon Nutzen und mal die Rute von nen Kutter mal ins Wasser halten,

da meine Bisherigen Ruten alles sehr feine Feder Ruten sind, brauche ich nun eine kleine Alternative die auch nicht viel platz weg nehmen soll, Vorzug weise eine Tele-Rute.


Frage:
Meint ihr damit würde ich für einmaliges angeln zurecht kommen. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teleskoprute...638949?hash=item1a25b30525:g:jp0AAOSw3mpXENVL

http://www.angelsport.de/angelrollen/meeresrollen/riverman-qx-stationaerrolle_0105011.html#longdesc


PS. Ende Mai sind wohl nur Hornhechte da, oder kann man auch ein Dorsch ergattern?

PPS. habt ihr noch andere Tipps worauf ich achten sollte?

PPPS. Vielen dank im voraus und freue mich auf eure Erfahrung


----------



## Alex76 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Rute und Rolle sollten für einmal Kutter ausreichen. Danach gut mit Süßwasser abspülen!

Hornhecht sollte da sein, aber mit Sicherheit auch Dorsch. 

Sofern du keine Erfahrungen hast, immer schön bei deinen Nachbarn schauen was Köder und auch Köderführung betrifft.
Das wichtigste für Dorsch ist der Grundkontakt. 

Zum Anfang ruhig etwas schwerer anglen. Je nach Strömung und Tiefe. 100gramm sollte erstmal passen. Wenn du dann den Grund im Gefühl hast, kannst du vom Gewicht runter gehen.

Wenn du geflochtene Schnur hast, 12-16er reicht. Am besten noch ein fertiges Vorfach mit einem Twister davor. 

Viel Glück


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Moin Skynet,
hab noch ein tipp++
freue dich.....das ist es unbezalbar.

|wavey:


----------



## frankyboy (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Moin Skynet,
das Material langt aus und wenn nicht kann man für das eine mal auch auf dem Kutter Material ausleihen. Wenn du auf Hornhecht angelst dann besorge dir unbedingt einen Seidenfaden in Rot und Weiß sowie kleine blanke Blinker so in 20g mit Ring aber ohne Haken / Drilling super fängig. Kannst im Netz nachschauen.
M.f.G. frankyboy


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Moin frankyboy,
voll toll einen fisch fangen ohne haken.#6

der wollfaden wickelt sich beim hornhecht um snabel abber wenn du ihn abmachst nich so doll anfassen der hatt´viele schuppen und beim braten grüne gräte.

|wavey:


----------



## Fuldaangler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Wathose an und rein das klappt immer gut. Was außer Seide immer noch gut ist sind Ryderhaken vom Zanderangeln, Größe 4-6 reicht da völlig aus.
Ein Stück Fischhaut ca. 0,5 cm breit und 3-4 cm lang auf den Haken das es noch schön im Wasser spielen kann. Davor ein 20gramm schwimmender Spiro und ab dafür, Wenn du den ersten Hornhecht hast kannst du wieder solche Hautfetzen aus dem gefangen Horni rausschneiden, direkt vor der Schwanzflosse haben die Streifen die richtige Größe.


----------



## degl (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Hi,

meines Wissens fährt in der Gegend nur noch dieser Kutter raus:
http://www.hochseeangelfahrten-maasholm.de/

und du solltest dir rechtzeitig einen Platz buchen

Für ein einmaliges Abenteuer auf der Ostsee kann man sich auch überlegen für diesen Tag auf dem Kutter eine Leihangel zu buchen.

Es besteht immer die "Gefahr" das Wettertechnisch auch die Ausfahrt gecancelt werden muß und dann hast du dir wenigstens die Angel nicht "umsonst" angeschafft..........

Pilker um die 100gr. 1-2 Pilkvorfächer sollten fürs einemal reichen.......

Aktuelle Info`s sind dann vor Ort im Wassersportzentrum Kappeln bei Frank Piotter zu bekommen..........auch Tageskarten für die Schlei sind dort erhältlich

gruß degl


----------



## boot (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

* moin, ende Mai kannst du einiges an Fisch in der Schlei bei Kappeln Fangen.
Hering,Hornhecht,Dorsch,Butt,Barsch. und so weiter.  

LG*


----------



## Alex76 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Nur noch mal ein Wort zu den Leihangeln. Das was ich da bisher gesehen habe, kann einem den eigentlich schönen Tag ganz schön versauen. Ja, man kan sicherlich auch glück haben, aber ich würde mich darauf nicht verlassen. Irgend eine Allround Rute um die 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht und noch etwas Gefühl in der Spitze sollten die meisten doch bereits haben.


----------



## Skynet (3. März 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Ohh man leute danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten....bin wirklich begeistert und merke das es sehr viel zu lernen gibt....ich werde mal dort anrufen und fragen ob da was an leihruten gibt.......Mit diesen Kutter wollten wir auch fahren http://www.hochseeangelfahrten-maasholm.de/preise.htm
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem ?

Vielen dank nochmal euch allen wenn mir nochmal fragen kommen werde ich mich melden


----------



## Skynet (3. März 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Nur noch mal ein Wort zu den Leihangeln. Das was ich da bisher gesehen habe, kann einem den eigentlich schönen Tag ganz schön versauen. Ja, man kan sicherlich auch glück haben, aber ich würde mich darauf nicht verlassen. Irgend eine Allround Rute um die 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht und noch etwas Gefühl in der Spitze sollten die meisten doch bereits haben.



hi, ja das ist so meine Befürchtung, das ich dort so ein Stock mit etwas Seil bekomme:c deswegen wollte ich schon gerne  meine eigene Montage binden.
so im Angeln bin ich ganz gut mit Bremse einstellen und Drillen usw.  das sollte mit sonem billig ding schon klappen :m


----------



## pennfanatic (3. März 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Mit der früheren Besitzerin, Frau bruhns, sind wir oft mit der Antje d gefahren.
Mit dem neuen Eigner hab ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## tozi (3. März 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Hallo,
an deiner Stelle würde ich trotzdem ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und nötigenfalls die Rute danach wieder ins e...y zu stellen. Dann hast du zumindest einigermaßen eine brauchbare Rute (Steck) und hast nicht viel Geld weg. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Skynet (9. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Ich habe noch eine Frage....was muss ich mitnehmen?

Rute mit Geflochtener Schnur
Kühlbox für das bier`? und dann dem fisch?
Kescher wird nicht benötigt oder?
Brötchen für zwischen durch


----------



## Alex76 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Bei entsprechender Temperatur ist eine Kühlmöglichkeit Pflicht. Bei Sonnenschein und 20Grad auf jeden Fall. Ich meine hier nicht für das Bier. Ich kaufe das auf dem Kutter, da die ja auch etwas verdienen wollen und es im Normalfall keine Abzockerpreise sind. 

Kescher finde ich seit dem Baglimit nicht verkehrt. Je nach Boot sollte der für Kutter schon 2,50m lang sein. Der macht zumindest dann Sinn, sofern der Dorsch anschliessend wie von geisterhand wieder ins Wasser fallen soll (was mit Gaff ziemlich doof ist). 

Ein paar Pilker zwischen 75 und 100 Gramm in unterschiedlichen Farben und Formen. Beifänger kann man probieren. Geht manchmal sehr gut, manchmal geht ohne besser. Immer gut links und rechts schauen, wenn was gefangen wird und ähnliches probieren.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Skynet (11. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Bei entsprechender Temperatur ist eine Kühlmöglichkeit Pflicht. Bei Sonnenschein und 20Grad auf jeden Fall. Ich meine hier nicht für das Bier. Ich kaufe das auf dem Kutter, da die ja auch etwas verdienen wollen und es im Normalfall keine Abzockerpreise sind.
> 
> Kescher finde ich seit dem Baglimit nicht verkehrt. Je nach Boot sollte der für Kutter schon 2,50m lang sein. Der macht zumindest dann Sinn, sofern der Dorsch anschliessend wie von geisterhand wieder ins Wasser fallen soll (was mit Gaff ziemlich doof ist).
> 
> ...


vielen dank für deine Tolle Antwort,
ich werde mal schauen ob mein Kescher seine 2.5m hat aufjedenfall packe ich den ins auto und dann vor ort nochmal abklären.... wie hoch das Boot ist.

das mit dem Baglimit sollte ich mir mal Durchlesen was damit gemeint ist bestimmt die Fangquote...

Zur Montage wollte ich Donnerstag mal ins Fachgeschäft fahren, mich dort mal beraten lassen, wegen der Montage.  So ne Richtige mit Erklärung habe ich im Netz noch nichts gefunden.
Pilker werde ich mir mal 10 stück zulegen in verschiedenen Farben.


und dann werde ich hier aufjedenfall berichten wie es war sofern ich nicht seekrank werde#c


----------



## Alex76 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Ich nochmal #h

Baglimit > du darfst maximal 5 Dorsche maßige Dorsche fangen und mitnehmen! Für einen "Anfänger" ist es aktuell ohnehin nicht leicht, mehr zu fangen. 

Sofern du dir wegen der Seekrankheit sorgen machst, hol dir sicherheitshalber ne Packung Reisetabletten und nimm ne halbe Stunde vorher lege je nach Bedarf nach. Habe das schon häufiger gesehen, und meistens ist dann an angeln nicht mehr zu denken so dass der ganze Tag im Eimer ist #d

Pilker wie Blitz Pilker (Model Kiel, Danmark oder Sprotte) in Silber Orange sind sehr gut. Aktuell geht auch Pink, Blau/Silber, Gelb/Rot/Grün oder auch schwarz. Oft sind leider die teuren Pilker auch die besseren. 

Eigentlich solltest du im Netz genug finden können was die Montage betrifft. Am einfachsten gekauftes Vorfach mit nur einem Beifänger (Twister in Rot, Schwarz oder Rot/Schwarz) und unten den Pilker dran, fertig. Man kann auch alternativ einen kleinen Octopus inkl. Drilling, bevorzugt in blau im Wirbel in dem der Pilker befestigt wird einhängen (ist manchmal echt der Bringer)

Als frischling wie gesagt immer links und rechts abschauen (muss dir nicht peinlich sein).


----------



## Skynet (14. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*


Hallo Alex.....
Ich war nun im Fachgeschäft und habe mir ein tollen Pilker vorfach  gekauft und ein Orang/Silber Pilker 100g, (erstmal nur ein. Kurz vorm start hole ich mir 10 verschiedene)


mir ist jetzt noch ein Gedanke gekommen, werde ich mit einer 3.60m Rute Probleme habe beim werfen da ich auf den Videos gesehen habe das man schon ziemlich eng bei einander steht, 

wehren da 2.70m von vorteil ?

Bin noch am Überlegen welche es wird
http://www.angelsport.de/silverman-starfisher-ge-tele-dorsch-rute_0123419.html ----> 10 euro kann ich die bekommen

oder wie oben angegeben die Flohmarkt rute.....

Es muss diesmal eine Telerute sein....da das Auto voll beladen ist alleine 2x 50L Fässer Herri für ne Steckrute wird leider kein PLatz sein

Nach dem Angeln gehts weiter nach Damp übers ganze we:m


----------



## Alex76 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Ob 2,70 oder 3,60 sollte nicht entscheidend sein. Die 2,70 Rute ist mit Wurfgewicht von 100-200gramm bestimmt recht hart in der Spitze. Wenn du die andere bereits hast, nimm die erste.

Sofern du am Boot eine Auswahl hast, ganz vorn oder ganz hinten sind meistens die besten Plätze.

Und immer daran denken, du brauchst Grundkontakt!


----------



## Skynet (20. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Ob 2,70 oder 3,60 sollte nicht entscheidend sein. Die 2,70 Rute ist mit Wurfgewicht von 100-200gramm bestimmt recht hart in der Spitze. Wenn du die andere bereits hast, nimm die erste.
> 
> Sofern du am Boot eine Auswahl hast, ganz vorn oder ganz hinten sind meistens die besten Plätze.
> 
> Und immer daran denken, du brauchst Grundkontakt!



Hallo ALex nochmal ne kleine frage, Macht es ein unterschied ob ich im kleinen geschäft,  von Cormoran ein Pilker für 8-12 euro kaufe oder bei Askari von SÄnger für 1,99-2,99???

oder ist es eigentlich egal hauptsaceh 100-150g#h


----------



## punkarpfen (20. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Hi. Ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass ein guter Pilker besser fängt. Meine Favouriten wären aber nicht Cormoran oder Sänger, sondern Wuttke oder Blitz Pilker. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex76 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Blitz Pilker sind auch mein Favorit. 150 gramm ist aber ein bischen viel. Normal reichen 100 gramm, max. 125 gramm, was dann aber schon sehr viel ist.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Zumindest wenn man mit Geflochtener fischt. Bei Mono müssen es ein paar Gramm mehr sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skynet (21. April 2017)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Kappeln......Reicht die Rute? / Tipps*

Und nochmals Dankeschön an euch:l
Im bereich des Forellen fischen  wo ich mich gut auskenne habe ich auch so spezielle marken wo ich auch gerne paar euros mehr Zahle obwohl das vom günstigen anbietern das selbe ist......aber dann doch nicht klappt, warum das so ist keine ahnnung#c

Ich danke euch, und werde mir dann nach Blitz Pilkern in 100g ausschau halten:m


Ps. am Mi 24.5.17 gehts dann endlich los nach Eckernförde oder Maasholm ich werde auf jeden Fall bericht erstatten, wie ich auf nem Alten Schiff das Segeln gelernt habe.


----------

